# A coastal burrowing scorpion



## Mark Newton (Jan 28, 2008)

This is an adult female _Urodacus novaehollandiae_ I have had since March last year. She lives quite happily inside a takeaway size food container. The container has a hollow log with a peat/soil mix kept slightly damp, the container is pretty well sealed off.
She is reaching parturition, I'd say it will be March some time when she has the young. When I first got her she weighed 2.35g, she now weighs 3.45g, a weight increase of nearly 50%. Quite a neat scorpion, she is about 80-90mm in length.
This species is an obligate burrower living coastally and sometimes within metres of lapping waves. In South Australia they tend to occupy shell grit soils rich in decaying organic matter.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, love the pic. What is the best scorp for absolute beginners? My partner would like to get some.


----------



## Mark Newton (Jan 28, 2008)

There are a few scorpions relatively easy to keep, not all readily available in pet shops though. _Urodacus manicatus _and _Urodacus elongatus _are simple enough, as are the rainforest scorpions such as_ Liocheles waigiensis. _The spider hunting scorpion, _Isometroides vescus_ are also easy to keep as are the salt lake scorpions, _Australobuthus xerolimniorum_, I have the latter available, PM me if interested.

cheers


----------



## hornet (Jan 28, 2008)

great pic mark, they are an awsome species, that a Sa or WA form?


----------



## Mark Newton (Jan 28, 2008)

hornet said:


> great pic mark, they are an awsome species, that a Sa or WA form?


 

SA form....


----------

